# Confusion of CD Covers



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is horrible. Two so totally different performances with near identical covers. Are these both cheezy labels or just one.

Membran:









Profil:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Membran does old mono recordings with minimum packaging. They provide historical recordings at a reasonable price.

The same for Profil except that Profil also issues modern recordings as well in first class packaging.

So it's just probably a stock cover that keeps cost down.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

This is what in graphic design we call: stock images. I imagine that the studio(s involved in their package presented various choices without enough knowledge of the competence and it slipped through one of the clients who wasn't researching about their own product either.

Not only is that a stock image keeps costs down. In the present time labels have a low standard for graphic design or art cover, because it's more important to shout out loud that it is a Wagner Ring and that it is classical music. On the other hand, many small studios don't have the time or make the effort to create neat of meaningful design to make the task easier for listeners. MYTO and the studio they signed for their covers (could be MCPS) use a magnificient choice of Grotesque typography combined with flat bars and make the label pay the money for old stock pictures of singers. There is research and it shows how historical the recording is.


----------

